# Wiring diagram



## gggto (Sep 21, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can get a wiring diagram for the interior of an 04 gto? Im putting in a backup camera since my windows are fogged up every morning. Im splicing the camera into the reverse lights so it powers on when i go into reverse... Does anyone know which wire is positive and which is negative?


----------

